

It's just am iPhone, not a person. - endergen
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2010/06/i-guess-hacker-news-doesnt-like.html
I think he brings up a very interesting point about how fast the police complied with Apple's request. Like he said, it's a f<i></i>king phone. People have to wait 24hours before police will start to looking for missing people.
======
corin_
Not quite sure why this has been re-posted, this time with a fake title...?

~~~
endergen
I never saw it, just saw the article he was referencing. My bad if it's a
dupe.

~~~
corin_
Ah OK - what's with the title?

